# Suche Lösung für einen Slider mit Textverlinkung



## SanScho (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Slider, der folgendes kann:

Hier die Beispielseite Home - Hafenwerk
Es soll aber so sein, dass:
    1. Bilder als Diashow / Slider rechts zu sehen sind (wie bereits zu sehen)
    2. Wort sich farbig verändert, wenn das Bild in der Show angezeigt wird (wie bereits zu sehen)
    3. *Wort UND Bild verlinkt sind und bei MouseOver angezeigt wird*

Ist das zu realisieren?? Hat jemand vielleicht Bsp-Seiten oder eine Idee wie ich das umsetzen kann?
Ich habe 0-Ahnung von JS und wäre über jeden fertigen Fitzel dankbar!!!

Hoffe auf Antworten von Euch!

Gruß, Sandra


----------



## SanScho (7. Mai 2015)

ich glaub, ich bin hier im völlig falschem Forum gelandet. SORRY!!!
Aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen ;-)


----------



## Bananabert (8. Mai 2015)

Eine fertige Lösung wirst du wohl eher nicht bekommen. Zumal es auch schwierig wird ohne JS kenntnisse

Schau mal hier : jquery carousel. Das ist ein JQuery plugin.
Wenn du dort einen Callback einbaust, könntest du mit dem "data"-Attribut an den Images arbeiten um einen Text farblich zu markieren.


----------

